# ANYBODY knows TV that is 33" width



## chaci (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello,

I have a problem with TV sizes. I didnt find any TV that is 33" (84cm) width. Does anybody have or know TV that is that kind of size? Please help. Thanks

Best regards


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Typical screen size is 32" and 37"

In any case, why the "need" for a 33" model? Any size limitations, would be on the actual TV dimensions, not the screen size.


----------



## chaci (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello,

I was looking for 37" (diagonal), but problem is I need 33" IN WIDTH <---> , so it will fit in place where I will put it. Thanks

Best regards


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

As Dogg said, the "size" you see advertised is a diagonal measure of the screen. Each mfgr will make its frame slightly different so you need to go into the specifications of the TV; most will list overall dimensions. Focus on 32" class TV's as they're most likely to fit your 33" overall width limitation.


----------

